# Evan Almighty?



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

A few months ago I posted about one of my ferals droping out of the sky to land at my feet in front of the restaurant I go to for breakfast. That was pretty cool, but the ultimate "drop in" happened about an hour ago at work, where I am now. I work in a small military library in an education center. The room beside my office is one of the education center's classrooms. Currently, there is a class of some kind going on in there. About an hour ago, I stepped outside to enjoy the beautiful weather and soon heard what sounded like my feral flock of pigeons descending upon me for their morning feed. Well, that is exactly what it was. Apparently they were flying overhead and spotted me standing outside. They dropped out of the sky and covered the lawn...about sixty of them. As I was walking among them, I noticed the class of soldiers had come to the windows to see the sight of me mingling with a flock of pigeons. Seeing them in the windows, I got an idea. I slowly raised both my arms extended to my side and said in a loud, deep voice,"I am Evan, Almighty!" By the time I finished the word almighty, pigeons were lined up on both my arms, shoulders, and one was sitting proudly atop my head. Then I said, "Be gone, my feathered friends," and shook my arms. The ones on me flew to the ground and then all of the took off and disappeared in the distance. I then turned to face the classroom windows, took a deep bow and said,"Thank you, thank you." Then I walked into my office. I must admit, it was my best performance. I would have posted this right after it happened, but I was swarmed with people asking me what just happened. I explained to them about my feral flock the the feeding and such. If they had not have seen it themselves, they would never have believed it. To tell the truth, I would have had some difficulty believeing it, myself. 

One more thing, not one of the soldiers said anything about "flying rats." A little good publicity is a good thing.

Take care, All, and happy pigeoning.

Mike


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I love the image that story brings to mind... I wish I could have seen it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That is absolutely hysterical, Mike!!  

GOOD FOR YOU!!  

Guess, we have to call you "Evan," now, eh??? Or, do you prefer "Almighty?!"  

We already know how smart pigeons _*really*_ are!

Next time, have someone take a video!  

Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Outstanding story. That must have been so cool.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

I have to say that it was one of the coolest experiences I have ever had. That one moment was worth every cent I spent feeding the flock for over a year. Maybe I will have to start keeping some grain at the office now. I will wait to see if they return. I think it was just a fluke, but who knows?


Take care,

Mike (Evan) hehehe


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the post made me smile.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How awesome!  

I thoroughly enjoyed reading about your adventure with your flock and I appreciate you sharing it with us.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mike, that was a wonderful story and I really enjoyed it. How far is that location from where you normally feed your flock? People just don't realize how smart our little friends are.

Hope your two little ones are doing well.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Or, do you prefer "Almighty?!"


Hahaha, MR. Almighty!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TheSnipes said:


> Hahaha, MR. Almighty!


*ROFL!! 

I think Mike has already chosen "EVAN"...

a true "pigeon whisperer??"*   

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Terrific story, Mike! Thank you for sharing it with us!

Terry


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

My office is about a quarter mile from where I feed the pigeons. I used to see a flock of pigeons fly over every once in a while last summer, but did not know if it was the ones I feed. I guess it was.

My in house pigeons are doing fine. I put them in a cage in a window to let them get some sun last weekend. They did not like it at all. They stood like stuffed birds, did not move a muscle for the half hour they were there. When I put them back in the pigeon room, and left the cage door open they ran out as fast as they could. After a few minutes. when I looked in on them, they were back in the same cage, huddled in the corner, asleep. I left the cage in the room for them to get used to. Although, I do not think they were afraid of the cage. I think it was the sight of the great outdoors the freaked out on. When it gets warmed I will take them out on a more regular basis. They need the sun, and I think they should know that there is more to the world than their pigeon room.

Take care, All, and happy pigeoning.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Mike, 

That was one of the best and most charming stories I have read about pigeons. Thank you for sharing it. It would sure make a terrific video!

Margaret


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Way to go, Mike!!! That was quick thinking and very funny.  Bit of impromptu public relations!

Regarding your in-house birds, if they are not used to seeing out that window, they may have been reacting to the potential presence of a hawk! Hopefully, with time they will become more relaxed. Pigeons do love to sun-bathe!


----------



## whitbywitchuk (Feb 15, 2008)

That sounds wonderful, I could visualise it and it made me smile, thank you for sharing  luv 
Dawn


----------

